# To cull or not?



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I traded 3 nigerian does for 4 boer does about a month ago. The new girls were delivered and mine taken home. One of the does, Pistol, is living up to her name. She screams, grunts at the others, is a food hog and knocks over the other goats. IF I catch her, she takes me for a ride. I don't tolerate this behavior from any of my goats and have taken care to choose nice ones. I hate to pass a problem along. Her purpose is a breeder for meat kids. I am really tempted to put her in the freezer. Am I crazy? She's 2 and registered if that matters. I have 10 boer does so it wouldn't hurt to get rid of her. Is a 2 yr old not worth eating?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've never eaten any of my goats so I don't know about that. I did however have a doe like this. I could not stand fighting her just to feed the others or do her hooves. I almost gave up on her. I just started bribing her. Fruit loops were her favorite treat she only got them for good behavior. I always had them on me. If she was harassing other goats she wouldn't get one and I might just give one to the other goat being harassed. If she was quite for a period of time I'd give her a few. It's all about positive reinforment. Or what I did with a buck who almost killed my little wether was spray him with a spray bottle when he's doing something bad then give a reward when he is good. He used to be vicious over food. He ended up being a lot nicer but I still sold him.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Try using a prong collar on her and walking her daily if at all possible. The prong looks inhumane, but I have started using it this year and my goats and kids took to it great. No pulling or choking or dragging us around. Wash her and handle her as much as possible. If that doesn't help in a month or so, you will have to consider your options.

You can get a prong collar at Tractor supply in the dog section for under $10. Just open a prong somewhere along the chain, and put it back together to place it one her. Remove the collar when done with training.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a prong collar. I use the spray bottle at feeding time, but she just moves over and harasses someone else. I do not have the time to stand there and watch them eat. I also do not have time to take her on special walks. 

I guess my question should have been: how good will a 2 yr old doe be to eat?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her meat will be great! Have her ground, make some into Hot Italian sausage, don't forget Brats.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds like she is a herd queen as well. I have one of those, I will deal with it until I get kids next year then she will go somewhere else to live. She is not fitting in with my milkers, so I will keep her kids and send her down the road. Eating her is also a good option.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a choice only you can make. If she's a danger to her herd mates and causing general disruption, I would probably be tempted to harvest her as well. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Goat meat is excellent and at 2 she shouldn't be tough so steaks, roasts, ect...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

The meat will be fantabulous!! Keep some nice roasts as well as having some ground and made into sausage. Since goat does best "low, slow and moist", age isn't as much of a factor as with some other meats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Goat breakfast sausage patties - seriously - so good!

I'm like you, not enough time for serious behavior modification. My herd queen is VERY aggressive about food but is a fairly "even-handed" ruler of the herd otherwise. Each year during pregnancy feedings I consider getting rid of her but she is special to me. So do it now while you still can! Screamers always go (not always for meat) in my books - can't stand them. I have my goats for both pleasure and production, if one takes the pleasure out of it for me then it doesn't make sense. Sounds like this doe is making goat management no fun for you.

I would personally wait and get more "value" out of her by kidding her out once THEN processing her. I have not found the kids of aggressive does to be equally naughty.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

With no plan to breed them for another 2 months, I cannot see putting up with this behavior for another 9 months (weaning age for kids) I have no attachment to this doe. She was part of a trade.....my three for her four. So I'd still come out even and have meat in my freezer. Thanks all for your encouragement!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SalteyLove said:


> I have my goats for both pleasure and production, if one takes the pleasure out of it for me then it doesn't make sense. Sounds like this doe is making goat management no fun for you.


This is very true.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So next question: they are eating medicated meat goat pellets. Do I switch her feed and what would be the withdrawal time? Or is there none?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Withdraw time is like 60 or 90 days. Get her off of it ASAP.


----------



## cecekingskid (Sep 5, 2014)

This is good advice and helps me out as well....I'm just getting started but already I have one that just seems so unruly and downright mean while the other two are as sweet as honey. Thanks!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

This chart says there isn't a meat withdrawal time for cocci meds in feed

http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5 Goatmeds[1].pdf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> This chart says there isn't a meat withdrawal time for cocci meds in feed
> 
> http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5 Goatmeds[1].pdf


Thanks for posting that! I was wondering about it for any meat wethers we keep next year.. Really didn't want to feed them separate from the boys (they would be living with them) so that's good to know


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got it from Jill


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Super interesting that those Cocci meds have no withdrawal time! I purchased and used Toltrazil (Baycox) for the first time this year and researched meat withholding for that. The recommendations varied widely and I settled on 150 days (!!!) to be on the safe side. Obviously it is very different than the meds listed in the chart but just interesting!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If it enters into your mind if you should cull an animal, then you probably should. Not only are you removing an animal you dont really want, but you are freeing up resources to put into the animals you do. Just be truthful about her when you try and sell her.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> This chart says there isn't a meat withdrawal time for cocci meds in feed
> 
> http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/A5 Goatmeds[1].pdf


Just be sure that the actual medication in your feed is one listed on the chart. There are only 4 cocci meds listed, but there are others that are used. You want to be VERY sure.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

TDG. She is headed to the freezer. I would never give someone else my problem


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just look at your feed tag it should tell you any withdrawal times for slaughter


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> TDG. She is headed to the freezer. I would never give someone else my problem


I have three or four like that. I know how to deal with them, so they aren't a problem. Just because she doesn't fit into your plans doesn't mean she is only fit for the freezer.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The medicated meat goat feed we have here has no withdrawal time for meat or milk. Can be fed right up til they "go."


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Lotsagoats It has deccox in it, so according to the chart is fine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> Thanks Lotsagoats It has deccox in it, so according to the chart is fine


You feed the BS Meat Goat grow and finish? That's what my boys are on..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm using CCC (central Connecticut co-op) 20% Goat starter pellets Here's the link
http://cccfeeds.com/assets/files/product-files/Goats/b496-01-20-goat-starter-medicated.pdf


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks a good deal like the BS Meat Goat I'm feeding... Just mine is 16% I think..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, they offer a 16% but it's not medicated, and the dairy pellet is 18%. I like that it's a local mill


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's great  
Yah, same with BS  we have a mill a few towns over  plus, most local feed stores carry it


----------

